# We've finally done it!!!



## madmothermeryl (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello to you all - we've finally bought a motorhome and are raring to go!
I'll be looking at all the info on this site for some good out-of-the-way places to stay.
Now where should we go first????!!!;


----------



## ajs (Jan 31, 2010)

.

errr OK.. what you got then.. and were are you.. and have you done this sort of thing before.and..and..and 

try your driveway first....see what dosn't work 

 regards 
aj


----------



## madmothermeryl (Jan 31, 2010)

We've got an Autotrail Cheyenne 696G, we are in Cheshire and yes we have done it before but only in a hired MH in Canada! Have had a static caravan for over 20 years.
I will have a good 'play' with all the knobs and buttons on the drive before we go anywhere!


----------



## maingate (Jan 31, 2010)

Nice to have you on board Ms Streep.

I thought you were a Yank and not Canadian but never mind.

Loads of info and help available here.

Good luck.


----------



## ajs (Jan 31, 2010)

maingate said:


> Nice to have you on board Ms Streep.
> 
> I thought you were a Yank and not Canadian but never mind.
> 
> ...



... don't be so rude to a newbee.. you'll put them orrfff  

 regards 
aj


----------



## glennjaci (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi, Ive jst had our 3rd wk end in ours, newto it too. We hired an autotrail from blackpool last year, great van! Went to scotland, and we were hooked. What year is the van/


----------



## Pioneer (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome to the site. 
I previously owned an Autotrail Cheyanne 696G, is yours on a Fiat or Merc chassis? Mine was on a Merc, and I thought the suspension was too soft for cornering, if I had kept it, would have considered air ride suspension unit's.
Enjoy your Motorhoming, maybe see you around.

Happy Camping


----------



## Firefox (Feb 1, 2010)

madmothermeryl said:


> Hello to you all - we've finally bought a motorhome and are raring to go!
> I'll be looking at all the info on this site for some good out-of-the-way places to stay.
> Now where should we go first????!!!;



Welcome to the site!

Not too far away, even if you have played with the knobs  I'd try a local campsite first, just so you have water and toilets in case something has teething problems.


----------



## tony (Feb 1, 2010)

madmothermeryl said:


> Hello to you all - we've finally bought a motorhome and are raring to go!
> I'll be looking at all the info on this site for some good out-of-the-way places to stay.
> Now where should we go first????!!!;



welcome.
you have already found out some of the people on here are a bit mad. 
our 1st camper was an autotrail apache on a merc.
good luck & safe camping.
tony


----------



## n8rbos (Feb 1, 2010)

welcome to the mad house


----------



## Tigatigatiger (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome (some people on here are a little crazy-but nice)

I agree with Firefox-go local with loos and showers for first trip out.

We've had ours since mid december and we've managed one trip out-over new year, went to a CC site, so much easyer-can't wait for weekend after next we are off to Bristol.


----------



## madmothermeryl (Feb 1, 2010)

Its a 2003 Merc model with air suspension, the previous owner (it's only had 1 ) had a motorbike that he put in the garage so upgraded the suspension.
We have booked a weekend on a CC site to try it out.
Thanks for all your welcomes!


----------



## ajs (Feb 1, 2010)

madmothermeryl said:


> Its a 2003 Merc model with air suspension, the previous owner (it's only had 1 ) had a motorbike that he put in the garage so upgraded the suspension.
> We have booked a weekend on a CC site to try it out.
> Thanks for all your welcomes!



 pictures.... pictures...

 regards 
aj


----------



## nomad (Feb 1, 2010)

madmothermeryl said:


> Hello to you all - we've finally bought a motorhome and are raring to go!
> I'll be looking at all the info on this site for some good out-of-the-way places to stay.
> Now where should we go first????!!!;



Welcome to the site
When we started our first van was a Walker body on a Commer.  We live in Bristol well someone has to admit it and our first trip out was to weston-super-mud i mean mare.  just to try out the beds and all the knobs and it was well worth it been hook ever since.
Good luck and I hope you have many many years of happy motorhoming.


----------



## wp1 (Feb 1, 2010)

madmothermeryl said:


> We've got an Autotrail Cheyenne 696G, we are in Cheshire and yes we have done it before but only in a hired MH in Canada! Have had a static caravan for over 20 years.
> I will have a good 'play' with all the knobs and buttons on the drive before we go anywhere!



Why not have a couple of nights out at the Roddee car park Chester .Just arrive there about 1700 hrs and park at the rivers edge .Buy your car park ticket for the night £1.50 . 
This is the one we did first in our 696G just before Christmas , nice ,quiet and safe .
Have fun


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Feb 2, 2010)

tony said:


> welcome.
> you have already found out some of the people on here are a bit mad.
> our 1st camper was an autotrail apache on a merc.
> good luck & safe camping.
> tony



Mad is not the word I would use!!!!  

Guernsey Donkey


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi Mad Mum !!!

Welcome to the mad world of WildCamping - Glad you could join us lot - hope to see some pics of the van inside and out when on your travels.

John 
(Guernsey Donkey)

Pics:  http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/photo-gallery/7168-western-isles.html

Info:  http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/scotland/5607-isle-lewis-isle-harris-western-isles.html


----------



## Deleted member 9215 (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi there,
Happy trails


dunk


----------



## madmothermeryl (Feb 2, 2010)

Collecting it next Tuesday!!


----------



## Tigatigatiger (Feb 2, 2010)

madmothermeryl said:


> Collecting it next Tuesday!!



Enjoy!

When we got ours (early Dec) I jsut sat in it drinking tea, couldn't wait to go out in it, which we did over christmas-it was a bit nippy! Off to Bristol valentines weekend, can't wait-then roll on spring!

Take note pad and pen, loads of info given on handover!


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Feb 2, 2010)

madmothermeryl said:


> We've got an Autotrail Cheyenne 696G, we are in Cheshire and yes we have done it before but only in a hired MH in Canada! Have had a static caravan for over 20 years.
> I will have a good 'play' with all the knobs and buttons on the drive before we go anywhere!



A Cheyenne eh what colour feathers does it have and what tribe.

From:

Pow wow long smoke - me no like smoke.  

You will soon be as mad as the rest of us.


----------



## madmothermeryl (Feb 2, 2010)

Blue stripe, pink feathers, totem pole in garage!!!

I come in peace!!


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Feb 2, 2010)

madmothermeryl said:


> Blue stripe, pink feathers, totem pole in garage!!!
> 
> I come in peace!!



Ah - I see you are as mad as the rest of us already - thats BRILL you will fit in well and your name says it all. (madmothermeryl) you need a bigger welcome than the rest so*welcome*


----------



## Johnf (Feb 3, 2010)

*welcome*

We are just starting from scratch-still doing double takes re boiler etc-looking to start in the Lakes on a site-maybe Bassenthwaite site-any comments or suggestions?


----------

